# Can't transfer files over home wifi



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I have a Mez on USCC. it is running AOKP JB Milestone. 
I have tried three wireless transfer apps as well as "File Manager" for FTP transfer and none of these apps can connect to my network. I use WiFi over this network but transferring files has been a no go and I've spent countless hours trying. Help is greatly appreciated.
I have my firewall off in Windows as well as in my AV and am running XP using Linksys WRT54G router.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> I have a Mez on USCC. it is running AOKP JB Milestone.
> I have tried three wireless transfer apps as well as "File Manager" for FTP transfer and none of these apps can connect to my network. I use WiFi over this network but transferring files has been a no go and I've spent countless hours trying. Help is greatly appreciated.
> I have my firewall off in Windows as well as in my AV and am running XP using Linksys WRT54G router.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Make sure file sharing is turned on on your computer and then use ES File Explorer (make sure to add a server). Once its set up it works great.


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

This works great for transfers









Yep, you can even set the port manually if you need,,,
And it shows you the exact addresses to type in to git to your files,,,
And you can put a shortcut link on your homescreen


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

hhp_211 said:


> This works great for transfers
> 
> View attachment 37332
> 
> ...


Is "this" the RS File Explorer app? 
I have file sharing on. I am using a Windows XP and I cannot get as far as trying to send/receive files because any app I use will not connect with my home network router. 
I've tried LAN as well as FTP.
When any of the programs try the various IP addresses I am promoted to type in or an IP that matches the network IP I get a ,"failed to connect" error or something comparable.
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## hhp_211 (Nov 23, 2011)

In ES File explorer... After you've done the setup,,, it shows you , (like in the 2nd pic) , the full ftp address.. 
You should open your pc browser window, or file (like my documents), or start/run and then put that ftp address in to access your android phone files


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

You should be able to just go to the "Lan Shares" tab in ES Files Explorer, add a new server. and add the shared computer's name as the server and leave everything else blank. just check anonymous instead of filling out a username and password.

You may need to play around with your computers shared network connections (i.e. if you allow anonymous file sharing or if you have to use usernames and passowrds).

I have windows 7 and can't remember about xp but it shoudl work.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

So I'll set my laptop up as a server? Is the IP address of the router of any importance?
An earlier post mentions an IP address for a shared folder? I couldn't find an IP address for any shared folders on my laptop even though I have it setup to share files/folders.
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> So I'll set my laptop up as a server? Is the IP address of the router of any importance?
> An earlier post mentions an IP address for a shared folder? I couldn't find an IP address for any shared folders on my laptop even though I have it setup to share files/folders.
> Thanks
> Howard
> ...


Yes your laptop would be the shared server. So whatever network shared name you have given it (or use it's lan ip address). Your laptops lan ip address is determined on how your router is setup. Most typical routers assign ip addresses to computers similar to 192.186.1.1xx

Just open up a command prompt and type "ip config" and it should show you what your laptops ip address is. (should be under the IPv4 address i think.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Well I suppose something is goofy with my laptop. If I type ipconfig at the command prompt I get, "ipconfig is not recognized as an internal or external command, batch file or operational command"???
Can't figure this one out.
Thanks
Howard


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

If you are only using your laptop to download files to your phone and that's it, I would recommend using teamviewer. Team viewer is a free remote access software program from HP I believe. You can connect to another computer and download files from it, or send files to it. The best part is that there is a mobile app for it you can find on the google play store. Here is the link for the pc/mac version: http://www.teamviewer.com/en/index.aspx


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I may try this. It turns out my ipconfig.exe isn't in my default directory. If I go to the command prompt the default is not C:/Windows/system32 as it should be and thus may be an issue or so I am told??
If I type ipconfig in the run command the laptop flashes the DOS "box" for a split second & then it disappears.
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## shiznu (Jun 14, 2012)

challenger said:


> I may try this. It turns out my ipconfig.exe isn't in my default directory. If I go to the command prompt the default is not C:/Windows/system32 as it should be and thus may be an issue or so I am told??
> If I type ipconfig in the run command the laptop flashes the DOS "box" for a split second & then it disappears.
> Thanks
> Howard
> ...


Airdroid in the play store works well and is easy to setup. You can even scan a qr code in your browser from your phone to connect.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> I may try this. It turns out my ipconfig.exe isn't in my default directory. If I go to the command prompt the default is not C:/Windows/system32 as it should be and thus may be an issue or so I am told??
> If I type ipconfig in the run command the laptop flashes the DOS "box" for a split second & then it disappears.
> Thanks
> Howard
> ...


Try right going to the start menu, right-click on My Network Places and click properties. Double Click your Local Area Connection (or Wireless Network Connection). Click on the support tab and then click Details. The windows should show you your IP address.

If you can't ever get the server (laptop) name or IP address then you could try a few other apps in the play store like shiznu said.

I had my computer set up to share files on my network from the get go and so it was super easy to just add a Server in ES File Explorer. Then I just turn on my wifi, go to the server tab in ES File Explorer and browse my network shares/stream music and video.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I've shared files on my laptop in the past as well. I do have shared folders/documents but even still I think getting past the inability for the apps to find the server/IP/laptop is the first hurdle.
Thanks

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

challenger said:


> I may try this. It turns out my ipconfig.exe isn't in my default directory. If I go to the command prompt the default is not C:/Windows/system32 as it should be and thus may be an issue or so I am told??
> If I type ipconfig in the run command the laptop flashes the DOS "box" for a split second & then it disappears.
> Thanks
> Howard
> ...


First type "cmd" in the run box then "ipconfig" in the command prompt window.

My command prompt opens to the user folder and works fine from there. If yours doesnt i woild assume you have a registry problem. I will try out some file apps and see if i can connect with ftp and windows shares and get back.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I tried Airdroid with the same results. Scanning the QC image and entering the URL in the browser didn't connect. The scan ,"took" the picture but no connection and the URL did the same as all the other app=Google Chrome timed out/couldn't find the page etc.
I am able to find the IP address for the laptop using ipconfig now. The path was set to some QuickTime directory that I have no idea about so the path command wasn't in that directory. I set path back to Windows\system32 and ipconfig found all the wireless setting so the laptop IP=192.168.2.100 and the gateway (Linksys router) is 192.168.2.1.
Any other settings?
Thanks for the help.
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

That should do it.

Open ES File Explorer, swipe to the LAN Shares screen and hit new, server.

Fill out the following things (leave everything else blank:

Server: 192.168.2.100 alternatively use "192.168.2.100\folder name" without the quotes if you have only a specific folder being shared (obviously type the name of the folder.

Select the "anonymous" check box. If it won't let you connect then try a username and password if your laptop has a username and pass. I set my network share to not require a username and password.

You can call the display whatever you want i.e. "Laptop Shared Folder"

BTW if you restart your laptop it might obtain a new ip address. If you get it to connect you could play around with the laptop's Full computer name in System Properties.

If you can connect using the the Full computer name instead of the IP address then it avoids having to type in a new/different ip address if it ever changes for your laptop.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I thought I made progress but Google Chrome still says "Web page not available" time out error.
I am not able to get ping to return any data from the laptop-100% data packets fail.
I was able to ping using either the router itself or an android app- I forget which because I lost track.
Does this information indicate any sources of blame?
Thanks for all the help.
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Bump.
Any other ideas? I've tried Air droid with the same results.
I can ping my laptop from my router setup page as well as from the ping command.
I suppose this points to the handset?
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

I think it has to do with users and passwords in windows xp. If you have network sharing turned on and you've shared a specific folder (right click and hit sharing) you should be able to see it as a network share. You may need to use your laptop username and password (if you don't have one set up try setting one up).

If I still had xp i would try it out but I don't. Sorry.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Spent hours yesterday PM trying this & that. It appears that there are tons of people with the same problem & I think you are correct in that things point to a Windows OS issue. There are plenty of posts with XP &7 but then there are, "fixes" for Pro & Home and I tried a few things with no help.
I'll keep trying as time & tolerance allow. Sitting in front of a laptop wasting hours & hours can cause one to question ones sanity. I've been using Bluetooth but it is extremely slow.
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Spent hours yesterday PM trying this & that. It appears that there are tons of people with the same problem & I think you are correct in that things point to a Windows OS issue. There are plenty of posts with XP &7 but then there are, "fixes" for Pro & Home and I tried a few things with no help.
> I'll keep trying as time & tolerance allow. Sitting in front of a laptop wasting hours & hours can cause one to question ones sanity. I've been using Bluetooth but it is extremely slow.
> Thanks
> Howard
> ...


Yea i wonder about my sanity sometimes as well.

If it doesn't work out you could try setting up a dropbox account and using LAN sync: https://www.dropbox.com/help/82/en

It's not the same as streaming/sharing over a network but it lets you transfer files pretty easily either via wifi/lan or over data networks.


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

I can transfer files with using ftp. My windows xp comp has filezilla server and my mes has andftp. I will try with window shares later tonight

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## bennerv (Feb 9, 2013)

Team Viewer works pretty well, especially if you were on wifi... you can transfer files from your phone and computer over wifi or on data.

www.teamviewer.com
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.teamviewer.teamviewer.market.mobile&hl=en


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Windows shares also work for me using es file explorer. I just hit the search button and it found a windows xp and windows 7 PC. Have you tried disabling any sort of firewall your computer has? Also I would assume the computer and phone are on the same network? Is the computer using WiFi as well? Do you have another computer you can test the sharing with?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

daheazle said:


> Windows shares also work for me using es file explorer. I just hit the search button and it found a windows xp and windows 7 PC. Have you tried disabling any sort of firewall your computer has? Also I would assume the computer and phone are on the same network? Is the computer using WiFi as well? Do you have another computer you can test the sharing with?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


Both devices are on the same network. Laptop is setup for sharing and using wireless. No firewall.
Last PM I was trying again & it looks like the laptop & phone have the same IP?
Is there a way to make certain the IP addresses are set properly?
Thanks for all the help everyone.
I really hope to get this working.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## showcasemodr (Dec 31, 2011)

challenger said:


> Both devices are on the same network. Laptop is setup for sharing and using wireless. No firewall.
> Last PM I was trying again & it looks like the laptop & phone have the same IP?
> Is there a way to make certain the IP addresses are set properly?
> Thanks for all the help everyone.
> ...


I would think that you would get an IP Address Conflict error message (or something similar) if they are trying to use the same ip address. You can go into your router settings and see if it assigns IP Address automatically (and what range it gives out to devices). Then on your laptop you could set it up to be assigned a certain dynamic ip address (say 192.168.2.105) so that you could have devices using other ip addresses and your laptop would always be assigned that one ip address.

Just google "Windows XP manually assign IP address" or something similar, it's a bit too lengthy to post here. Then when you have that set up and it is connecting properly, you should be able to use that IP Address to access your laptop and it shouldn't change.


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I was wrong about the laptop & phone having the same IP. The phone is 192.168.2.102 and the laptop is 192.168.2.100.
I can ping the phone from my router setup page but it isn't returning 100% results unless I hold the phone up a little???
I cannot ping the phone using Windows XP. It tries 5X and all 5 time out.
I am going to install a ping app on the phone to see if I can ping from the phone.
I would try the other apps mentioned but I've already tried 5 apps and they all do the same thing by not being able to find the laptop????
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

FWIW - I ping from phone to laptop & router. 
Thanks Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

Bump.
OCD-I know I should give up & just use USB cable.

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## daheazle (Oct 22, 2011)

Not really sure what else to tell you. Maybe someone can take a look at your computer with a remote program like team viewer. I probably could sometime depending on your time zone

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## challenger (Nov 7, 2012)

I suppose I'll get a friend of mine over to look at the laptop.
I wish I could determine the source of the issue. Router, laptop, phone?
Being I can ping the phone from the router but not from the computer I guess the laptop is the logical culprit.
Thanks
Howard

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

